# Custom multi betta tank with DIY filtration



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello all, 

I am an aquarium addict, and my wife has recently become enamored in collecting Bettas. However, I don't like the little unfiltered betta cubes, as they are to small. We have a nice betta in a 2.8 gal cylendar, which seems a good amount of space for a betta. But we can't run a whole bunch of tanks. 

I was contemplating a custom made tank with separators, but shared water (for more stable parameters) and filtration. I don't want a HOB filter on just one side of the tank, as that is likely to result in very unbalanced filtration. So I had the idea of a "sump" style setup at the back of the tank. 

So, said tank would be 48 "x12"x12" (LWH) (maybe), with 6 compartments giving each fish about 8 inches of viewing width. the hieght is 12 inches, but the water level would only rise to about 10.5 inches from the bottom 

In the back of the tank is a compartment extending 1 inch forward from the back, and up to about 11 inches in height. This is the filtration compartment. Water flows from an opening of some kind at the bottom of the tank (slits at the base of the substrate) and up through this compartment, waterfalling down into the tank. 

I have attached a diagram of the tank design, and a diagram of how water should flow through the filtration. the biggest issue I have is, how do I get the water to flow? I need water to enter the filtration compartment, at a rate relatively equal for all compartments, and flow up through that compartment and over into the main body of the tank. 

I am not sure what equipment I can use. Power head or pump? I am not actually very familiar with how these work as I have never used either in an aquarium before. This is my first advanced project. I also need water flow to be gentle, as bettas will not do well in an environment with lots of current. 

I will almost certainly plant the tank, and add shrimp. So I need to make sure any babies don't get sucked into the filtration system. 

Any comments are welcome, and advice on how to achieve a nice, even gentle filtration would be appreciated.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

that idea looks sound to me


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

If I'm reading your design correctly, you will need some form of mechanical intervention to make the water flow. 

To me, its a complex setup. I'd just go with a canister filter, with intake at one end of the tank, and output at the other. Solves the issue without having a complex design. Then u just need dividers without the 'sump' part of your design. Just gotta make sure that the dividers allow water thru adequately. Bettas don't make a whole lotta mess, so its not like the compartment farthest from the intake will be loaded with muck over time. I do a gravel cleanup every 3-4 weeks, and water change roughly along the same schedules.

As far as flow goes, I have a small AC HOB on my 5 gal betta tank. I've baffled the output, and i have not seen any issues with my betta. If anything, he likes hanging out under the baffle where there is a hint of a current. 

Just my thoughts...

Al.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah I need soemthing mechanical to move the water through the filtration. Not sure what though. I thought of a canister but I was worried about unequal filtration of to much water movement. i know bettas sometimes like a bit but to much is hard on them.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The easy way would be to use an air lift for each section and allow overflow into the filter section. A piece of reticulated sponge would be all the filtration needed and a lift tube of the type used for UG filters could return the water. The problem would be shrimp getting into the filter and evaporation causing a drop in water level. A single small air driven sponge filter such as an ATI Hydrosponge I, or one of the stick on Tetra types,in each compartment would do the job nicely and be much simpler to implement. Having a one inch section for the filter would be too small in that it would be difficult to maintain and clean. You would also be able to have solid dividers and each section would be it's own independent tank, which would facilitate some aspects. It would also give you 5 gallons per compartment and you would be able to utilize the full height of the tank.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Make sure you have opaque dividers between the tank sections.. or your fish will be stressed all the time being able to see one another.


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*tank*

Like the idea. You don't have to use opac dividers, you could paint 2/3 of the divider instead.
I find that my guys like to see each other part of the time , but also like to be able to hide the rest.
Let me know how it works out.
Catherine


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks good to me, I've often thought of doing similar lol.


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

Rigio said:


> My suggestion would be a more permanent one.
> Align the tanks from highest to lowest. (make different levels if u must) drill a hole for an overflow and add a pipe to guide the 'overflow' to the next tank and so on. Top tank has the filter output, while lower one has the intake. This way there shouldn't be a chance of it overflowing if say the power went out for bit.


http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47204

You just have to do a smaller drop to reduce the flow for the bettas. I'd also make a small compartment for the canister output to fill and over flow Into tank 1

Could even get a 10 or 20 gallon long and make compartments in it for the water to flow over


----------

